# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  các anh vào chỉ giáo giùm em lỗi gì vậy trời...

## Hatobaby

thì là thế này ạ!:
em có 1 file htm...nhưng khi mở lúc chưa up lên host thì....nó vẫn chạy đúng như theo mình thiết kế...



nhưng sau khi up lên host rồi...
thì nó lại ra toàn chữ trung quốc thế này [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

các anh chỉ giúp em cách khắc phục và lỗi do đâu đc ko ạ

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

ông hỏi như vậy đố ai .....trả lời dc !

----------


## trihoinachantoan

ecthe gio pải nói thế nào vầy trời

----------


## linht1106k1

bạn up file lên mình xem với, [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) thấy hay hay. 
ps : gọi điện cho người đó nói đi là xong mà bạn, làm file html là gì cho vất vả chứ. =))

----------


## machao112

bạn cần chi phải vất vả. lên khung soạn thảo của diễn đàn, sau đó gõ i như vậy rồi bỏ chế độ trù phú là có được code html. copy nó vào file html là được.

----------


## minhtien123

> thì là thế này ạ!:
> em có 1 file htm...nhưng khi mở lúc chưa up lên host thì....nó vẫn chạy đúng như theo mình thiết kế...
> 
> 
> 
> nhưng sau khi up lên host rồi...
> thì nó lại ra toàn chữ trung quốc thế này [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](
> 
> các anh chỉ giúp em cách khắc phục và lỗi do đâu đc ko ạ


ý file này muốn nói bạn gặp người ta hoặc gọi điện nói cho nhanh ấy mà, 
yên tâm nếu người đó không thích bạn thì có nói hoặc làm gì cũng vô ích còn nếu người ta kết roài thì khỏi nói vẫn ok
mà cũng chẳng có gì phải lăn tăn dù thế nào cũng vẫn phải sống và đi tiếp, đi một mình bao năm có sao đâu, .... [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## TranElly

cái host miễn phí đểu thì nó zi thôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
có mấy host nó chèn cả quảng cáo zo nữa là bình thường
thử coi mã nguồn trang web đã up có thay đổi hay hok bik liền

----------

